# Young irish couple moving to Singapore ...



## Jb2013 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi all. Myself and my girlfriend are looking to get some experience in our fields. From what I have been researching Singapore is still quite a prosperous location. My girlfriend has a degree in montessori education with 3 years experience. I have a masters in business with a years experience. What are job prospects like in our particular fields the moment in Singapore? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bennyjohn (Oct 10, 2013)

Your girl friend can easily employed in Singapore as Montessori education is quite famous here. For you lot of management based jobs are available.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

One hurdle is that similarly skilled locals have to be employed first.
While there is, as far as I know, a demand for trained child care pfofessionals (and Montessory is "in"), the salaries are depressed by third-world immigrants doing such jobs. Finding one above the EP threshold (currently S$3000/month) might be a challenge.
There are plenty of local MBA types, so you need niche skills that are rare here (and normally more than just a year work experience) to get an EP. At least salary will not be your problem.
Good luck!


----------



## deanclark (Aug 10, 2012)

Welcome to Singapore. Don't worry. You and your girlfriend will get a job easily. Nice to see you here.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

I believe above poster (DanisLim) either does not know what he's talking about, or just sends nonsense messages to gain enough posts to send PMs.
In any case, it is not any more easy for foreigners to find a job in Singapore - unless you have niche experience and knowledge where demand is higher than availability among locals.
And housing is among the most expensive in the world.


----------

